# what age does a chi stop growing?



## truluvin4us (Feb 21, 2006)

Just curious. b/cuz when we got Pepper Ann she was already full grown. Ili just turned 4 months old today. shes 2 pounds already. anyone have any suggestions on how big she will get or when you might think she will stop growing.. just curious cuz she has all these xx-small clothes..lol

-tru


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

probably differs a bit, i was told 6 months, but Twig hasnt got any bigger since she was 5 months shes just filled out and toned up a bit


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I think my baby stop growing at around 8 months. I know she definitely grew alot after her surgery, but then it was more weight gain than anything. She gained about .9 lbs in a span of three weeks after her spay.


----------



## truluvin4us (Feb 21, 2006)

thanks foe the replys yall.. anyone else have a opinion?
thanks

-tru


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I'd say height and length wise around 6 to 8 months.
Weight wise probably 1 year.


----------



## truluvin4us (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the reply... so maybe her clothes wont fit her inna month or two..lol


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Did you check the weight chart?

http://www.ahkennel.net/weightchart.htm

It hasn't been real acurate for me, but it will at least give you an idea.


----------



## truluvin4us (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks Mrs P... looking like a 3 or 3 half pounder. thanks a lot..

-tru


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Stormy grew very fast the first 4 months and then she kindof just slacked off on the growing. I thought she was going to be huge but she just filled out some and hasn't got any bigger and stayed the same weight since she was 5-6 months old. I thinks all dogs go through different growth spurts so you never know. Stormy now weighs 4.3 pounds.


----------



## truluvin4us (Feb 21, 2006)

ili is 6 inches off the ground the reason i am asking, thats from the highest part of her back to the floor.. i was just wondering if she was gonna get any taller or not.. Stormy is a doll..well, all of your babies are.. how old is stormy did she get any taller after the 4th month? how tall is she frm the floor. do u know> just curious...


-tru


----------



## truluvin4us (Feb 21, 2006)

btw.. she is 4 inches from the bottom of her belly to the floor...


-tru


----------



## truluvin4us (Feb 21, 2006)

Anyone else?


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

Gypsy is 6 months now and her growth rate has definately slowed down in the past month. She grew very fast up till then, but now i can definately see that shes filling out, getting heavier but not actuallty getting bigger height or length wise just more solid. At her last vet visit about a week ago she was 1.5kg or 3.3lbs so im guessing shes still somewhere around there. She was 1.7lbs at 14 weeks so according to that size she should have been smaller but you can never really tell, they all grow at their own rates, and the best predictor is probably the size of her parents. I would think that she'll probably not grow a whole lot more, i dont think she'll get much taller/longer, but will probably make it to about 4 and maybe a bit pounds.
Oh and i forgot that Gypsy was also 2lbs at four months.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

My vet told me that Chihuahuas skeletal frames usually stop growing by 6 or 7 months. Yoshi never grew anymore in height after six months but he did gain about 1/2 lb after he was neutered and that put him at about 3lbs and he has maintained this til now. He is almost 1 yr 4 1/2 months now.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

She is 8 1/2 to 9 inches from the floor to the highest part of her back. At around 5 months is when I noticed how long her legs had got. Stormy will be a year old November 4th and she hasn't grown at all for the last 3 months. The thing is though that Brownie is already 3 pounds and he looks almost as big as her and he is only 14 1/2 weeks old. He isn't on my signature because he was suppose to go to his new home on Saturday but the girl just called and backed out today so he may be a permanant member of my family.


----------



## MomofLeo (Aug 18, 2006)

I have always heard small dogs stop growing when they are 6-10 months old.


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

My vet said about 8 months, but who knows LOL


----------



## truluvin4us (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for all yalls replys..Ili has around 2 more months to grow or 3. All of yalls babies are so cute!


-tru


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ms_P said:


> Did you check the weight chart?
> 
> http://www.ahkennel.net/weightchart.htm
> 
> It hasn't been real acurate for me, but it will at least give you an idea.



This isn't to discredit what you're saying, but the weight chart was so inaccurate for me. Most likely it won't give you an accurate answer. I say this because I know some people who swear by the weight chart. My baby was the runt of the litter and was supposed to be 4.5 and an absolute max of 5 lbs, but she turned out to be a little over 7lbs. I think weight has alot to do with what you feed, the environment, and of course genetics. I would say that my baby was finished growing in terms of weight by 8 or 9 months, and she was done growing length wise at around 6-8 months.


----------



## truluvin4us (Feb 21, 2006)

yeah, ive heard a lot of people say that the weight chart thing didnt work for them... i dont care if shes 10 pounds ill still love her. i was just wanting to know about the size ya know.. cuz i get her soo muc xxx and xx small clothes..lol


-tru


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

I guess that means Bruiser is done growing. I knew he would stop around a year, at least. He weighs about five pounds now, but he still looks really thin! That must be because of his frame.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

You can look at the weight chart but you also have to look at the parents and grand parents as well as breeding I think. Even though Yoshis parents were much bigger than he was and his sister in his litter was also twice his size. Yoshis brother was exactly the same size as he was. I am not sure how the rest turned out but Yoshi must have had small grandparents? The weight chart was dead on for Yoshi. I also looked at how tiny his features were compared to alot of other chi pups I had seen. I would have loved even if he was 50lbs


----------



## truluvin4us (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey my baby is still tiny... she is 6 months and 1 week old.. and very tiny. do yall think she is done growing?
- she hasnt grown any in about 2 months now


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I would yes she's probably done growing. Mia's a big girl at 7 months she weighs 6.5 pounds. She has seemed to stay the same for a couple of months now.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

she might of done growing, or she might suddenly have a last minute growth spurt...

dodger stopped growing length/height wise by 5 months old and didnt gain any weight after that either, vixie however stopped growing height/lenght wise at 7 months but gained some weight between 7mths and 1 yr.

Dodger is around 3lbs full grown (havent weighed him in a while bad mommy) and vixies at 5.1lbs now (after spay) and full grown.


----------



## truluvin4us (Feb 21, 2006)

thanks for the reply's. i take her back to the vet in a week, but last time we was there she was 2 pounds. and looks the same. i never imagined having a chi this tiny, im scared really, over her getting stepped on on acidents.


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

My Nina quit growing around 6-7 months she has ended up being the smallest one in her litter she is 5.5 inches tall and 7.5 inches long and 2.pds 14ounces she is very tiny her parents are mom 5.5 pds and dad is 6-7 pds so you can never tell my other girl jezabell is 7 months old and weighs just over 5pds and is 8inches tall and 10inches long


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

The weight chart didnt work out for me either, I would say they stop growing in height/lenght around 6-7 months and fill out there after up til a year. Leya is about 6.5 lbs now..


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

The weight chart totally didn't work for me with Buford either! His daddy weighed 4 lbs. and mama weighed 5 lbs. We took him to the vet the other day and he weighed in at a whopping 8.4 lbs. Genetics was the deciding factor with him.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah I've found the growth chart to be off the majority of the time. Deedlit and Cosette didn't follow it at all. The chart said both of them would be around five pounds.  Both stopped growing for the most part at six months though. Cosette is almost three pounds and Deedlit is 7.5.


----------

